# Madre ucraniana de 52 años armada con un Zbroyar Z-15 para matar rusos



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ene 2022)

Una mujer con hijos que trabaja en _marketing_. Una ciudadana corriente que se preocupa por su país en lugar de teñirse el pelo de colores y abrazar moronegros. Así se defiende un digno país contra la gentuza invasora:









Ukrainian mother arms herself with a huge rifle amid invasion threat


Mariana Zhaglo is far from a typical Ukrainian soldier, but the 52-year-old marketing researcher said she is willing to do whatever it takes to defend her country (Zhaglo pictured with hunting rifle)




www.dailymail.co.uk





"_Como madre, no quiero que mis hijos hereden los problemas de Ucrania ni que se les transmitan estas amenazas. Es mejor que me ocupe de esto ahora_".

_"Si es necesario, lucharemos por Kiev; lucharemos para proteger nuestra ciudad. Si es necesario empezar a disparar, entonces empezaré a disparar", continuó la madre, mientras mostraba su rifle Zbroyar Z-15 recién comprado en su piso de la capital ucraniana."_

Explicó que el Zbroyar Z-15 es un rifle de caza, pero que *ella no tiene intención de cazar*.

_"Nunca he cazado en mi vida. Compré esta carabina después de escuchar a unos soldados que discutían sobre el mejor rifle que se podía adquirir"_








Mariana Zhaglo, de 52 años y madre de tres hijos, no es la típica soldado ucraniana, pero está preparada para la guerra
Es una de los miles de civiles ucranianos que se unen a una fuerza de defensa voluntaria en medio de las tensiones con Rusia
Las unidades de voluntarios reforzarían el ejército ucraniano de *255.000 efectivos en caso de conflicto armado*
El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, ha dicho que el conflicto con Rusia no es inevitable, pero ha advertido contra "las gafas de color rosa y las ilusiones infantiles"






Empleados de industrias y servicios esenciales de la ciudad asisten a una sesión de entrenamiento militar en las afueras de Lviv, Ucrania 25 de enero de 2022.


----------



## Furymundo (26 Ene 2022)

la tipica propaganda .......


----------



## Chuchus (26 Ene 2022)

A ver si le Dan un buen headshot


----------



## Vilux (26 Ene 2022)

Si en realidad están deseando que les saquen de la mierda en la que la UE/OTAN les han hundido.


----------



## Chuchus (26 Ene 2022)

A chuparla maricon


----------



## Antisocialista (26 Ene 2022)

Millones de hombres van a la guerra y no pasa na, una charo posa con un rifle y es noticia


----------



## brunstark (26 Ene 2022)

Ya está la foto, ahora deja eso antes de que te hagas daño o la lies señora.
Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## Trejo (26 Ene 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> Millones de hombres van a la guerra y no pasa na, una charo posa con un rifle y es noticia



Cierto. En cambio, las charos españolas, saldrían a combatir con pancartas y haciendo el triángulo con las manos.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (26 Ene 2022)

Cocina paco tope de gama...


----------



## Ufo (26 Ene 2022)

Patético


----------



## cthulhu (26 Ene 2022)

Ese fusil con esa configuración cuesta una pasta si es de verdad, a no ser que sea de airsoft y la mira, bípode y demás de Aliexpress.
Pocos ukros se pueden dejar unos miles de pavos en esas cosas. Atufa a fake.


----------



## Madafaca (26 Ene 2022)

Podemos reirnos todo lo que queramos pero si llegan los rusos, esta gente luchará.
Tengo mis dudas de que aquí hagamos lo mismo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ene 2022)

Porque lo de Crimea viene de lejos y es como el terrorismo etarra o la invasión marroquí en España: es lenta y silenciosa.

Pero que te planten cien mil pollas en la frontera de la noche al día sí da para irse al Lidl a comprar un rifle de asalto.


----------



## Cipotecon (26 Ene 2022)

Fucking Camper


----------



## JoseII (26 Ene 2022)

Muy lista no parece. Acaba de darse a conocer a sus amigos los rusos,..., que sabrán donde encontrarla

Be water my friend


----------



## Franchi (26 Ene 2022)

Joder pues sería otro incentivo para invadir el país, montones de armas nuevecitas pagadas por USA... una lástima que para cuando terminen de silbar los lanzacohetes y la tropa se pasee por allí ese rifle quedaría como la resistencia de un hornillo.


----------



## Trejo (26 Ene 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Podemos reirnos todo lo que queramos pero si llegan los rusos, esta gente luchará.
> Tengo mis dudas de que aquí hagamos lo mismo.



Aquí no esperamos a que lleguen, vamos nosotros mismos a buscarlos al medio del mar. Los traemos a nuestro territorio, les damos un móvil, los alojamos en resorts a todo incluido o en pisos con todos los servicios a cargo del contribuyente y les cedemos simpáticas señoritas de la Cruz Roja para que "satisfagan sus necesidades". 

Así es como se afronta una invasión de manera "resiliente".


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Ene 2022)

Grande Mariana Zhaglo....los rusos podrán vencer pero nunca, nunca jamás convencer!! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ene 2022)

Me parece bien que te identifiques con el Magreb por esa razón. Pero yo no tengo nada que ver con un moro.


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Ene 2022)

Cómo Mariana zhaglo en Ucrania en Polonia hay miles y miles de paramilitares hombres y mujeres preparados ante una posible agresión rusa y cuando digo preparados es preparados para luchar por Polonia.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Kabraloka (26 Ene 2022)

típica mamarrachada de propaganda

aparece un tanque por su calle y la charo se mete en un armario


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Ene 2022)

Y entre bombardeo, lanzamiento de misiles y tiros furtivos a 2 kilometros pasa la aspiradora para limpiar el polvo y la metralla...


----------



## Roberto Malone (26 Ene 2022)

Lo más probable es que cuando asome la cabeza, vea todo negro.


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Ene 2022)

Esa mujer ya tiene más ovarios y más honor que muchos de aquí del foro que van de machotes y ante la primera saldrían corriendo.
Más respeto por Mariana zhaglo por favor!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## etsai (26 Ene 2022)

Les presento a Marina Ginesta en el primer y único día de su vida en el que cogió un fusil:


----------



## CommiePig (26 Ene 2022)

xicogenocida, follaImperialistas expansionistas


----------



## CommiePig (26 Ene 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Les presento a Marina Ginesta en el primer y último día de su vida en el que cogió un fusil:



como buena rojaza, bluff sano

atrezzo


----------



## Furillo (26 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 920393
> 
> 
> Mariana Zhaglo, de 52 años y madre de tres hijos, no es la típica soldado ucraniana, pero está preparada para la guerra



Mariana Charo...


----------



## El Exterminador (26 Ene 2022)

Y después de tomar kiev, la siguen esperando...puede ser que le haya pillado cola en el supermercado


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Ene 2022)

Esa mujer tiene mas huevos que xicomalo


----------



## arriondas (26 Ene 2022)

Cercano... y barato. Por eso muchos países compran gas ruso (y argelino), porque les resulta rentable para entre otras cosas... la industria.

Si lo cambian por el GNL yanqui, que esperen a ver la factura de casi todo, desde la luz al pan o los latunes.


----------



## Guano For Life (26 Ene 2022)

El retroceso del primer disparo le joderá el hombro y a partir de ahí que dispare dimitri


----------



## Fígaro (26 Ene 2022)

Lo que tienen es que darle un NLAW a cada maruja y a misilazo limpio contra el invasor.


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

Franchi dijo:


> Joder pues sería otro incentivo para invadir el país, montones de armas nuevecitas pagadas por USA... una lástima que para cuando terminen de silbar los lanzacohetes y la tropa se pasee por allí ese rifle quedaría como la resistencia de un hornillo.



Ucrania no es un país pequeño ni tiene un ejército pequeño.
Es más los ucranianos están mucho más dispuestos a matar rusos que el revés, sobre todo si es en Ucrania la lucha.
Millones de Ucranianos fueron asesinados por los comunistas rusos en el holomodor


----------



## Fígaro (26 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Cercano... y barato. Por eso muchos países compran gas ruso (y argelino), porque les resulta rentable para entre otras cosas... la industria.
> 
> Si lo cambian por el GNL yanqui, que esperen a ver la factura de casi todo, desde la luz al pan o los latunes.



De peores ha salido Europa, más vale cinco años de apretarse el cinturón y el resto de la vida sin depender del dictador mafioso kremilinita.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ene 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> típica mamarrachada de propaganda
> 
> aparece un tanque por su calle y la charo se mete en un armario



parece que proyectas, ¿no?

Quizá sólo con tocar ese rifle ya te orinarías las braguitas de Hello Kitty.


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Aquí no esperamos a que lleguen, vamos nosotros mismos a buscarlos al medio del mar. Los traemos a nuestro territorio, les damos un móvil, los alojamos en resorts a todo incluido o en pisos con todos los servicios a cargo del contribuyente y les cedemos simpáticas señoritas de la Cruz Roja para que "satisfagan sus necesidades".
> 
> Así es como se afronta una invasión de manera "resiliente".



10/10.
Así es exactamente.
Y esto es porque las mujeras españolas votan rojo y quieren follar con moros y negros con el dinero y sacrificio del hombre blanco.


----------



## chortinator (26 Ene 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Podemos reirnos todo lo que queramos pero si llegan los rusos, esta gente luchará.
> Tengo mis dudas de que aquí hagamos lo mismo.




dar mi vida por los menas que invaden mi pais y me odian, dar mi vida por los maricas que me odian, dar mi vida por mujeres que me odian.... Si soy un puto judio de la alemania nazi..... Tengo mis dudas si con los rusos igual estoy lo mismo de jodidos, pero a cambio quitan las tonterias de mariconismos, feminazis, etc etc.....


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

Ni son rusos ni quieres ser gobernados por rusos comunistas.


----------



## ciberobrero (26 Ene 2022)

Que hace una civil con una ametralladora de posición en su cocina???

Las dan con la quiniela?

Dices que te anotas para defensa civil y te la dan o cómo va?

Preparenme dos oigan, que salgo para allá. Mucho control en la frontera polaca?


----------



## Don Pascual (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## Tails (26 Ene 2022)

__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com





Las tensiones entre Rusia y Ucrania tienen una historia que se remonta a la Edad Media. Ambos países tienen raíces comunes en el Estado eslavo oriental de Kievan Rus. Por esta razón, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, habla siempre de "un solo pueblo".

En realidad, los destinos de ambas naciones estuvieron separados durante siglos, surgieron dos idiomas y culturas. Mientras Rusia se convirtió políticamente en un imperio, Ucrania no logró establecer su propio Estado. En el siglo XVII, grandes áreas de la actual Ucrania formaron parte del Imperio ruso. Tras su desmoronamiento en 1917, Ucrania se independizó por poco tiempo, hasta que la Rusia soviética reconquistó el país.

*Década de 1990: Rusia deja ir a Ucrania*
En diciembre de 1991, Ucrania, junto con Rusia y Bielorrusia, fue una de las tres repúblicas que sellaron la disolución de la Unión Soviética. Moscú quería conservar su influencia y vio, entre otras cosas, en la creación de la Comunidad de Estados Independientes (CEI), un instrumento para lograrlo. En el Kremlin, también creían que el suministro de gas barato sería una manera de controlar al país vecino. Pero no fue así, mientras Rusia y Bielorrusia formaron una estrecha alianza, Ucrania tenía la mirada puesta en Occidente.

Al Kremlin le desagradó esa postura, pero no hubo conflicto en la década de 1990. Moscú no estaba preocupado, porque Occidente no quería integrar a Ucrania. La propia Rusia estaba económicamente debilitada, entre otras cosas también por las guerras de Chechenia. En 1997, Moscú reconoció, con la firma del llamado "Gran Tratado", las fronteras de Ucrania, incluida la mayoría étnica rusa que habitaba la península de Crimea.

*Primeras grietas en la amistad postsoviética*
Bajo la presidencia de Putin, se produjo la primera gran crisis diplomática entre Moscú y Kiev. En otoño de 2003, Rusia comenzó a construir una presa en el estrecho de Kerch hacia el islote ucraniano de Tuzla. Kiev lo vio como un intento de redifinir la frontera. El conflicto escaló y se resolvió tras una reunión bilateral entre ambos presidentes. Las obras se paralizaron, pero la amistad se resquebrajó.

En las elecciones presidenciales de 2004, en Ucrania, Rusia apoyó al candidato prorruso Viktor Yanukóvich, pero la "Revolución Naranja" impidió su victoria, y ganó el político pro-occidental Viktor Yúshchenko. Durante su mandato, Rusia cortó el suministro de gas a Ucrania dos veces, en 2006 y 2009. Y los suministros de tránsito a la Unión Europea (UE) quedaron interrumpidos.

En 2008, el entonces presidente estadounidense George Bush, intentó propiciar la integración de Ucrania y Georgia en la OTAN. Moscú dejó claro en ese momento que no aceptaría la independencia de Ucrania. Alemania y Francia impidieron los planes de Bush. En la cumbre de la OTAN en Bucarest, se dialogó con Ucrania y Georgia sobre la membresía de la OTAN, pero sin poner fecha.

Al ver que con la OTAN no había avances, Ucrania intentó impulsar la conexión con Occidente a través de un Acuerdo de Asociación con la UE. En el verano de 2013, unos meses antes de la firma, Moscú ejerció una enorme presión económica sobre Kiev y obstaculizó las importaciones ucranianas. En ese contexto, el Gobierno del entonces presidente Yanukóvich, que ganó las elecciones en 2010, suspendió el acuerdo negociado. Yanukóvich desencadenó protestas de la oposición y huyó a Rusia en febrero de 2014.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Ene 2022)

Jajaja, claro, Colombia y Marruecos también son proveedores fiables de droga, por la cuenta que les trae. 
Que se ande con ojo Vladimiro que como seamos nosotros los que le cortemos el grifo de pasta, los oligarcas se le van a cabrear muy mucho, y el país va a vivir de vender cubitos de hielo... O sea, a pasar jambre de la buena. 
Siempre le quedará la desinteresada China, jojo.


----------



## arriondas (26 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> De peores ha salido Europa, más vale cinco años de apretarse el cinturón y el resto de la vida sin depender del dictador mafioso kremilinita.



Eso díselo a millones y millones de europeos que viven al día, que paguen el doble o más de lo que ahora pagan, y que lo hagan por el "mundo libre". 

Discursos infantiles... Estamos en el 2022.


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

En todo caso La Unión Soviética de hijos de puta comunistas les daría autonomía, no Rusia.
Y la expansión de Rusia comenzó en la Rus de Kiev que era su capital pero eso fue en los tiempos de los dinosaurios.


----------



## machinaexdeus (26 Ene 2022)

Quiueren guier'ra. Tendran guier'ra. 

Z-15 16" 


http://zbroyar.ua/files/user-guide-Z-15.pdf


----------



## Fígaro (26 Ene 2022)

Ídem con todos los follarusos que padecen las maldades de vivir en un país de la OTAN, a ver si se van a vivir todos a Sebastopol.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso díselo a millones y millones de europeos que viven al día, que paguen el doble o más de lo que ahora pagan, y que lo hagan por el "mundo libre".
> 
> Discursos infantiles... Estamos en el 2022.



Nos ayudaría el mundo entero menos cuatro gualtrapas, a todo el mundo le conviene una Rusia pobre. 
Y si no, impresora, que para eso es nuestra y nos la follamos cuando queremos..


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Ene 2022)

Pues espero que haya acumulado muchos latunes, porque ese artefacto debe ser algo indigesto.


----------



## imaginARIO (26 Ene 2022)

Propaganda de Oceanía contra Estasia...


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ene 2022)

Xicamala, Don Pascual, @PokemonVilnius y todos estos comunistoides son el kirchnerismo en Miami. El chavista que vive en La Moraleja. El Marqués del Proletariado de Galapagar.

La historia de siempre:



Fígaro dijo:


> Ídem con todos los follarusos que padecen las maldades de vivir en un país de la OTAN, a ver si se van a vivir todos a Sebastopol.


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 920477



Te olvidas que Ucrania en tiempos de Napoleón estaba unida con Rusia. Los Ucranianos están acostumbrados al frío, y no van a invadir Rusia sino al revés.
Jaque mate.


----------



## Wein (26 Ene 2022)

Pues a ver si te aclaras que antes has dicho que Ucrania no produce armas


arriondas dijo:


> Cercano... y barato. Por eso muchos países compran gas ruso (y argelino), porque les resulta rentable para entre otras cosas... la industria.
> 
> Si lo cambian por el GNL yanqui, que esperen a ver la factura de casi todo, desde la luz al pan o los latunes.



España cierra el grifo del gas de Argelia ante los precios a derribo de los buques de EEUU







Hay que tener muchos proveedores.


----------



## WN62 (26 Ene 2022)

Arengas y propagandas inútiles aparte, es sabido lo que hizo el ejército ruso en Berlín en 1945. Unas 100.000 violaciones de las que al menos un 10% terminaron en asesinato, y son datos a la baja. Ni olvido ni perdón.


----------



## arriondas (26 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Nos ayudaría el mundo entero menos cuatro gualtrapas, a todo el mundo le conviene una Rusia pobre.
> Y si no, impresora, que para eso es nuestra y nos la follamos cuando queremos..



Por eso Biden dejó a Pedro Sánchez fuera de la videollamada, porque van a ayudar y tal. El que se junta con los macarras de clase y cree que es su coleguita... pero ellos no piensan igual.


----------



## el mensa (26 Ene 2022)

Propaganda. Ese aparato que lleva se merece más respeto que lo coja una charo como una guitarra para hacerle el caldo gordo a la propaganda de los anglos.


----------



## Wein (26 Ene 2022)

Sabemos que Rusia metió ahi mucho material y "voluntarios" . Ahora es mucho más complicado poder invadir un territorio bien suministradom o abastecido, lo mismo pasa con Rusia que tampoco va a entrar en Ucrania, mas alla del donbass evidentemente pero eso no es lo que lleva diciendo aquí.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Ene 2022)

Ya que laméis tanto falo ruso y la OTAN es tan mala, iros a Siberia todos.


----------



## torque_200bc (26 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> trabaja en _marketing_




Eso ya lo habíamos deducido sólos


----------



## arriondas (26 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya que laméis tanto falo ruso y la OTAN es tan mala, iros a Siberia todos.



Casi al lado.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Ene 2022)

Tú follas menos que Benedicto XVI, pero en Internet te montas tus películas. 
Seguro que eres un granudo atroz de Cuenca.


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Ene 2022)

Con 2 ovarios.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (26 Ene 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Arengas y propagandas inútiles aparte, es sabido lo que hizo el ejército ruso en Berlín en 1945. Unas 100.000 violaciones de las que al menos un 10% terminaron en asesinato, y son datos a la baja. Ni olvido ni perdón.
> Ver archivo adjunto 920469
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 920474
> ...



Claro,los turistas alemanes y sus auxiliares ucranianos estuvieron repartiendo caramelos y chocolate por las rusias...

Si siembras vientos,recoges tempestades


----------



## mogamb0 (26 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Cómo Mariana zhaglo en Ucrania en Polonia hay miles y miles de paramilitares hombres y mujeres preparados ante una posible agresión rusa y cuando digo preparados es preparados para luchar por Polonia.
> Pozdrawiam.



Ya estan invadidos, por los sionistas anglosajones.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (26 Ene 2022)

Sinceramente lo tienen crudo, para parar una inavasion les harían falta armas cuyo manejo no se aprende de un día para otro, además no es tener un fusil de asalto y ya está, esa abuela no tiene ni idea de tirar con ese cacharro, no sabe lo que es la precisión MOA o como apuntar para conterrestar la caída del proyectil con la distancia al blanco, dispararía una ráfaga a un objetivo humano a 30 metros y no daría ni un tiro en el blanco.


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

mogamb0 dijo:


> Ya estan invadidos, por los sionistas anglosajones.



Hay unos cuantos payasos por burbuja como tú que solo saben decir estás payasadas como la tuya.
Da igual el tema, la culpa es de sionistas y anglosajones y Putin, Venezuela, Cuba, la eta, los yihadistas y terroristas moros etc son vuestros amigos


----------



## Fígaro (26 Ene 2022)

No, yo no voy de nada, a diferencia tuya.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (26 Ene 2022)

Que se preocupe de cambiar esa cocina de mierda y que se deje de polladas


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Sinceramente lo tienen crudo, para parar una inavasion les harían falta armas cuyo manejo no se aprende de un día para otro, además no es tener un fusil de asalto y ya está, esa abuela no tiene ni idea de tirar con ese cacharro, no sabe lo que es la precisión MOA o como apuntar para conterrestar la caída del proyectil con la distancia al blanco, dispararía una ráfaga a un objetivo humano a 30 metros y no daría ni un tiro en el blanco.



Crudo lo tendrían los rusos si se atreven a acercarse a Kiev ( no lo harán).
Putin sabe que sería su fin, empezando porque la opinión pública rusa se le echaría encima.
Ni te imaginas la cantidad de ucranianos de origen que hay viviendo en la Rusia Europea y de lo mezcladas que están las familias rusas y ucranianas.
Mucho más que vascos con españoles o de catalanes con españoles.
Por no hablar que Ucrania tiene un ejército muy muy potente, y además con armas de la OTAN.
Llevan desde 2014 en guerra, están entrenados.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ene 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Podemos reirnos todo lo que queramos pero si llegan los rusos, esta gente luchará.
> Tengo mis dudas de que aquí hagamos lo mismo.



Lucharan unos pocos,la mayoría harán como los Franceses con los Alemanes del III Reich.


----------



## Julc (26 Ene 2022)

Que se asome así a las ventanas que verás lo que dura.


----------



## Trejo (26 Ene 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Arengas y propagandas inútiles aparte, es sabido lo que hizo el ejército ruso en Berlín en 1945. Unas 100.000 violaciones de las que al menos un 10% terminaron en asesinato, y son datos a la baja. Ni olvido ni perdón.
> Ver archivo adjunto 920469
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 920474
> ...



El problema es que en el colegio se les enseña a los niños que Hitler fué el mayor asesino y genocida de la historia y que los soviéticos y los anglosajones fueron ángeles que nos liberaron y gracias a ellos tenemos una Europa libre.


----------



## Kluster (26 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Así se defiende un digno país contra la gentuza invasora



Ucrania es un país artificial, títere y corrupto hasta la médula. Que sean invadidos por Rusia es casi lo mejor que les podría pasar.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Ene 2022)

¿como puede defender un baizuo como tu a los ucranianos "nazis" antirusos financiados por la OTAN?


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Lucharan unos pocos,la mayoría harán como los Franceses con los Alemanes del III Reich.



Ni los franceses son ucranianos ni los rusos son alemanes.
Y tú eres tonto del culo.
Sería el llanto y el rechinar de dientes para los rusos si van contra ciudades ucranianas, otra cosa es Crimea y Donbas donde allí también son rusos.


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿como puede defender un baizuo como tu a los ucranianos "nazis" antirusos financiados por la OTAN?



Julio Cesar era nazi.
Llamas nazis a los invadidos?
A ignorados payaso mugroso.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Ene 2022)

Empieza tú a usar mayúsculas y acentos y hablamos, listo. Siempre habla un cojo.


----------



## WasP (26 Ene 2022)

Hola, ¿es aquí donde los foreros hacen la guerra antes de la guerra? Es para un amigo, gracias.


----------



## arriondas (26 Ene 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Sinceramente lo tienen crudo, para parar una inavasion les harían falta armas cuyo manejo no se aprende de un día para otro, además no es tener un fusil de asalto y ya está, esa abuela no tiene ni idea de tirar con ese cacharro, no sabe lo que es la precisión MOA o como apuntar para conterrestar la caída del proyectil con la distancia al blanco, dispararía una ráfaga a un objetivo humano a 30 metros y no daría ni un tiro en el blanco.



Es lo de siempre. Una cosa es tener un arma en casa.... y otra muy distinta saber usarlo. Eso requiere una formación, un entrenamiento, que no es precisamente un cursillo de cuatro días. Los voluntarios civiles reclutados de prisa y corriendo en general acaban siendo un estorbo para las propias tropas del país, como sucedía con el Volksturm alemán; tienen que estar en dos frentes a la vez, el suyo... y protegiendo a los otros porque no saben hacer nada, como es lógico.

Pero creo que no deja de ser el clásico invent de la prensa,. A esa señora le dieron el Z-15, se hace unas fotos con él, discursito patriótico, y listo para vender. Ya sabemos como son los periodistas.


----------



## Kabraloka (26 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> parece que proyectas, ¿no?
> 
> Quizá sólo con tocar ese rifle ya te orinarías las braguitas de Hello Kitty.



¿braguitas de hello kitty?
qué guay!
No sabía que las había. ¿Dónde las compraste?

sin acritud XDDDDD


----------



## entelequia (26 Ene 2022)

Y será follada por rusos borrachos


----------



## Luftwuaje (26 Ene 2022)

Nada que hacer tienen...


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

entelequia dijo:


> Y será follada por rusos borrachos



Para evitar eso tiene ese fusil.


----------



## el tio orquestas (26 Ene 2022)

Vaya chad la vieja. Sin gear fear ni nada. Me saco 90.000 rublos vendiendo esa arma a Mechanic fácilmente. Más del doble si es found in raid y la vendo en el flea market.


----------



## circodelia2 (26 Ene 2022)

7 años de democracia maidanera y aún luce esa cochambre de cocina, señoora que se le queman las cocretas.
....


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Ni los franceses son ucranianos ni los rusos son alemanes.
> Y tú eres tonto del culo.
> Sería el llanto y el rechinar de dientes para los rusos si van contra ciudades ucranianas, otra cosa es Crimea y Donbas donde allí también son rusos.



Tu si que eres un tontoelaba niño. En ucrania ganoblas elecciones un tipo proruso,que se quitaron de encima con ese estilazo que tienen los gusanos y sus amos los narizotas.


----------



## Furymundo (26 Ene 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Podemos reirnos todo lo que queramos pero si llegan los rusos, esta gente luchará.
> Tengo mis dudas de que aquí hagamos lo mismo.



depende de quien llegue


----------



## Fígaro (26 Ene 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Tu si que eres un tontoelaba niño. En ucrania ganoblas elecciones un tipo proruso,que se quitaron de encima con ese estilazo que tienen los gusanos y sus amos los narizotas.



Nariwhat? 




Putin es el primer follajuden, véase Siria, se las come dobladas.


----------



## Triyuga (26 Ene 2022)

Publireportage producido por los "cascos blancos"


----------



## Abrojo (26 Ene 2022)

Mataríais por una mujer así, capaz de empuñar un rifle de asalto, y lo sabeis


----------



## Fígaro (26 Ene 2022)

Va a arriesgar Putin su fuente de ingresos, uséase el gas, siendo un país INCAPAZ DE PRODUCIR /EXPORTAR nada serio aparte de materias primas?

Deja deja.

Mucho soldado movilizado pero SE CAGA de pensar que busquemos alternativas a Nordstream. Hace bien.


----------



## Luftwuaje (26 Ene 2022)

En Ucrania hay patos fijo.


----------



## Triyuga (26 Ene 2022)

Tres países enviarán a Ucrania armas fabricadas en EEUU


Las naciones bálticas de Estonia, Letonia y Lituania enviarán a Ucrania armas antitanques y antiaéreas hechas en EEUU




www.latimes.com













Londres vende armas a Kiev pero evita la ruta corta: los cielos de Alemania


Berlín prohíbe la venta de armas a Ucrania por el complejo que arrastra desde la II Guerra Mundial



www.abc.es


----------



## Seronoser (26 Ene 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Podemos reirnos todo lo que queramos pero si llegan los rusos, esta gente luchará.
> Tengo mis dudas de que aquí hagamos lo mismo.



No luchará nadie.
Que poco conocéis a los ukras


----------



## Wein (26 Ene 2022)

Es Ucrania y Rusia sabe que en unos años Ucrania va a tener capacidad de recuperar lo que le pertenece y hasta Crimea, pero de momento el Donbass, seguramente lo recupera antes del 2025.

Esta vez el tiempo va a en contra de Rusia.

Ahora reiros pero yo dije que Rusia no iba a atacar Ucrania si acaso esperaba que se rindiera sola como los afganos con los talibanes. O todo es más simple, es un paripe de EEUU y Rusia aunque si Rusia no consigue nada Putin va a salir muy debilitado. 


EEUU le da más sentido a la OTAN y sigue creyendose que influye en Europa, además ahora al menos ofrece gas. Yo que soy mal pensado creo que EEUU le va a dar árnica a Putin y va a hacer algunas concesiones en el tema OTAN, aunque eso de que Rusia llegue a Kiev no lo veo. 

Ojala me equivoque y Putin reviente de una vez que con lo hinchado que está va camino de eso.


----------



## Yomateix (26 Ene 2022)

Menuda propaganda.....al dia siguiente de llegar los Rusos, ella estaría exigiendo asilo en Europa y ayudas económicas por ser refugiada....No ha cazado en su vida, pero va a matar rusos.....a saber cuanto le han pagado por salir en ese artículo de propaganda patriótica. Lo irónico es que gran parte de los ucranianos son pro-Rusos. No se que pinta la Otan metiendose para hacerle el papel a EEUU, al final el problema lo tendrá solo Europa. Ahora Ucrania quiere entrar a la unión Europea para que estos le solucionen la papeleta con Rusia.....de verdad que son ganas de meterse en follones para hacerle el favor a EEUU y a Ucrania....bueno, a parte de esta, porque muchos Ucranianos te dejarán tirado llegado el momento porque se sienten mucho más cercanos a Rusia que a Europa. Y mientras a enviar varios miles de millones a Ucrania de regalo, coste de tropas, posibles repercusiones de Rusia hacia Europa.....y EEUU manejandolo todo mientras los problemas se los endosa a Europa.

Hoy decían que Alemania ya ha avisado a EEUU que si Rusia cierra el gripo del gas y del petróleo, ellos tendrían problemas y Biden ya está negociando con Qatar....pero la cantidad que enviarían no compensaría la que se dejaría de ingresar. Por tanto problemas de desabastecimiento, costes mucho más caros (y nos quejamos ahora....) y todo por un lio que realmente ni nos va ni nos viene. Veremos si lo que envie Qatar llega a toda Europa....o solo a paises como Alemania, porque a Pedrito no lo invitan ni a las reuniones de los mayores. España enviará dinero, tropas.....y no contará para nada, ni nadie la va a proteger de ataques híbridos o problemas de debastecimiento, porque lo que importa es que llegue a Alemania o Reino Unido (que sin ser ya Europeos, pintan mucho más que España) no a España, donde si aumentan mucho los costes y hay gente que no puede pagarlo, que se fastidie, porque para Biden, Pedrito ni existe.


----------



## Tupper (26 Ene 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Podemos reirnos todo lo que queramos pero si llegan los rusos, esta gente luchará.
> Tengo mis dudas de que aquí hagamos lo mismo.



España destaco historicamente por su lucha de guerillas (invasion napoleonica). De hecho, 'guerilla' es una palabra con origen español que han tomado prestada otros idiomas.
No tenemos ni la mas minima oportunidad en una guerra convencional.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Ene 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Ese fusil con esa configuración cuesta una pasta si es de verdad, a no ser que sea de airsoft y la mira, bípode y demás de Aliexpress.
> Pocos ukros se pueden dejar unos miles de pavos en esas cosas. Atufa a fake.



Insinuas que el fusil vale mas que la cocina Paco extrem que luce en la foto.??


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Ene 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Podemos reirnos todo lo que queramos pero si llegan los rusos, esta gente luchará.
> Tengo mis dudas de que aquí hagamos lo mismo.



Los gabachos no lo dudaron y se dejaron 300.000 moridos.


----------



## McNulty (26 Ene 2022)

Es un espectáculo bastante lamentable lo de ukrania. 

Armando a carpinteros, electricistas y fontaneros, frente a soldados profesionales rusos que se los ventilarían en cero coma. Un poco de seriedad por favor.


----------



## noseyo (26 Ene 2022)

Ni OTAN ni Rusia quien tiene que decidir es Ucrania con quién estar yo estoy con Ucrania y encontrá de quien lo invada


----------



## el tio orquestas (26 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Insinuas que el fusil vale mas que la cocina Paco extrem que luce en la foto.??



Fácilmente. Es que la configuración que lleva tiene pinta de cara: La óptica, el fore grip, el handguard, el supresor... no me jodas, eso se tiene que ir de precio.

EDITO: Zbroyar Z-15 14.5" SSB

Parece que venía de base el handguard, pero el fore grip está modificado, el supresor también, igual que la mira y el enganche de dos anillas. Estoy viendo que tiene un calibre .223 REM... No sé qué hace una charo con semejante equipo.


----------



## circodelia2 (26 Ene 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Publireportage producido por los "cascos blancos"




Buuufff....no des ideas estos queascos blancos son capaces de* escenificar* un ataque con armas químicas sobre la población y empezarían los misilazos.
....


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Ene 2022)

52? hostia! En eso se convierten las chortinas ucras?
Mi mujer con su edac, a su lado parece una chortina!!!!
Flipado me he quedado.


----------



## AH1N1 (26 Ene 2022)

Putas? todas es todas


----------



## cerilloprieto (26 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 920393



Esta señora lo que debería mirar es que fuera de la ventana hace mucho frío, y que al contador que tiene encima de su cabeza, no le falte gas. Sin embargo, con la "democracia" no le va a faltar moronegrada, ni a sus nietos mariconismo, droga, terrorismo, conflictos bélicos ni otras lindezas del sionismo, bien conocidas por nosotros desde hace 45 años.


----------



## circodelia2 (26 Ene 2022)

Me tendría que garantizar unas ricas lentejas pa luego 
....


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Ene 2022)

De verdac que he flipado con la awela de 52!!! 
Todas mis amigas de esa edac, serían miss universo a su lado, y siendo españolas.
Que dios pille confesados a los casados con ucras!!!!


----------



## Fígaro (26 Ene 2022)

Como si hay que pagarles por dárselos.

Mira los 2000 misiles NLAW del otro día cortesía de UK.

A los amigos antirrusos, lo que haga falta. 

Somos Occidente, chaval, lo que haga falta.

A CHUPARLA.


----------



## el tio orquestas (26 Ene 2022)

El rifle vale 1300€ al cambio según pone, pero la charo-sniper le ha metido más modificaciones que un gitano a su seat leon amarillo. 

Кронштейн для оптики 30 мм Esto para poder enganchar la mirilla, 175€.

JAjaja, es que no sé qué pinta la charo con eso si no va a saber ni lo que es el MOA...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Fácilmente. Es que la configuración que lleva tiene pinta de cara: La óptica, el fore grip, el handguard, el supresor... no me jodas, eso se tiene que ir de precio.
> 
> EDITO: Zbroyar Z-15 14.5" SSB
> 
> Parece que venía de base el handguard, pero el fore grip está modificado, el supresor también, igual que la mira y el enganche de dos anillas. Estoy viendo que tiene un calibre .223 REM... No sé qué hace una charo con semejante equipo.



Claro, la pregunta era ironica. Es que todo es fake. Esa tipa con esa cocina de mierda no tiene capacidad economica para comprarse ese fusil.


----------



## Wein (26 Ene 2022)

Eso es igual el PIB nominal de Rusia es ahora un 30-40% menos que 2013 y un 30% del real o sea el real es un 3 veces mayor, hay que mirar el PPA El PIB de Ucrania es 3 veces mayor al de Bielorrusia, China tambien tiene un PIB per capita de paises como Bulgaria o en 2014 menor que Ucrania.

Por cierto he visto un dato que si es cierto es un bombazo, el PIB nominal irani per capita mayor que el ruso, o ha subido mucho el rial o hay un error. También el PIB nominal de china per capita es superior al ruso.

Anexo:Países por PIB (nominal) per cápita - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



59 Irán​13 243


60 China​12 99061 Guyana​12 42662 Bulgaria​63​​65



Rusia​11 665


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Ene 2022)

Es lo primero que he pensado, y la respuesta es: no.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (26 Ene 2022)

Claro, quieres defender a tus hijos, pero no te paras a pensar que los rusos no van a pensarlo mucho, mientras que disparas van a llevar un T allí y van a volar tu choza con tus hijos dentro, WoW menuda protección.

Propaganda de guerra.


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Ene 2022)

Brutal coño empoderado que conseguirá detener con su coño feminita a las divisiones acorazadas rusas........ es que me parto........


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Ene 2022)

Los T90 y los Armata saldran corriendo ante el empuje feminista ucraniano.........


----------



## el tio orquestas (26 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Claro, la pregunta era ironica. Es que todo es fake. Esa tipa con esa cocina de mierda no tiene capacidad economica para comprarse ese fusil.



Es que vaya tela, cualquiera que sepa un mínimo de armas, un mínimo muy mínimo, se da cuenta que esa arma no pega para nada ni en esa cocina ni en esa mujer.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Ene 2022)

Creado con memegenerator.es


----------



## Juan. (26 Ene 2022)

La seleccion natural hara el trabajo, "no he disparado nunca, compre este rifle porque decian que era el mejor"... Sin comentarios

Bueno, pues espero que tus hijos puedan entenderlo cuando te vuelen el cerebro gente que si sabe disparar


----------



## SeñorLobo (26 Ene 2022)

Una cosa es ganar una guerra convencional, y otra mantener un territorio.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Es que vaya tela, cualquiera que sepa un mínimo de armas, un mínimo muy mínimo, se da cuenta que esa arma no pega para nada ni en esa cocina ni es en esa mujer.



Ni siquiera tengo claro que eso de la foto sea una mujer. Como toda la propaganda sea asi de paco, los rusos se los meriendan entre el postre y el cafe.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (26 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Una mujer con hijos que trabaja en _marketing_. Una ciudadana corriente que se preocupa por su país en lugar de teñirse el pelo de colores y abrazar moronegros. Así se defiende un digno país contra la gentuza invasora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mala señal, esto ya lo he visto antes, semanas antes de la caida de Kabul en manos de los talibanes salieron algunas "noticias" de este tipo, el _de mujeres empoderadas que toman las armas contra los talibanes y bla bla bla_


----------



## el tio orquestas (26 Ene 2022)

Mi nivel de cuñadez en estos temas está a tope. Pero los horas jugando y modificando armas en el Escape from Tarkov y un colega cazador y que se dedica a disparar en el campo de tiro tenían que resultar al menos algo útiles xDDDDD


----------



## Fígaro (26 Ene 2022)

Chuuuuupa, zopenco granudo de Cuenca.


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Ene 2022)

Tú qué tienes, 60 palos?


----------



## Fígaro (26 Ene 2022)

Attentionwhore preocupada de si su regla hiede....


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ene 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Ucrania es un país artificial, títere y corrupto hasta la médula. Que sean invadidos por Rusia es casi lo mejor que les podría pasar.



No como el resto de paises, que son naturales y crecen en los cocoteros.

Ya te están invadiendo a ti los moronegros. ¿Será "lo mejor que te podía pasar"?

Cuidado con lo que deseas ; )


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Ene 2022)

Hombre! Porque a mí cuando tenía 40 palos ni se me ocurría trincharme a una de 50. Ahora con mis 52, obviamente, me parece bien, y de ahí para abajo. Pero de momento, por ejemplo una de 60 ni de coña! y oportunidades se me han dado, pero, como que no.
Así que mu jóven no puedes ser. Vale que 60, no, pero de mi edac o por ahí.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ene 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Esta señora lo que debería mirar es que fuera de la ventana hace mucho frío, y que al contador que tiene encima de su cabeza, no le falte gas. Sin embargo, con la "democracia" no le va a faltar moronegrada, ni a sus nietos mariconismo, droga, terrorismo, conflictos bélicos ni otras lindezas del sionismo, bien conocidas por nosotros desde hace 45 años.



Esa señora está sosteniendo un aparato que tú no sabes ni por dónde agarrar.

Mucho quejarse del mariconeo y la moronegrada, pero qué poco tiempo te falta a ti y a @Sr. del Cojon para criticar a esta mujer que ya hizo más de lo que haríais en vuestra vida.

Es lógico que España esté así con un país lleno de mequetrefes como vosotros. Bien _spanish_, ¿eh? Si a mí me jodieron, que le jodan al otro también.

Dais lástima : )


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (26 Ene 2022)

No me fiaría mucho de tener en mi bando a esa Charo y que esté disparando cerca mío.
Está muy derroida como para echarle un par de polvos antes del briefing.
Pero se valora su actitud, no como las mujeres podeguarras o suciatas que sólo saber quejarse.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Esa señora está sosteniendo un aparato que tú no sabes ni por dónde agarrar.
> 
> Mucho quejarse del mariconeo y la moronegrada, pero qué poco tiempo te falta a ti y a @Sr. del Cojon para criticar a esta mujer que ya hizo más de lo que haríais en vuestra vida.
> 
> ...



¿Y que sabes tu lo que he hecho yo en mi vida, niñato subnormal warrior de los foros de internetes??


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ene 2022)

¿Setenta y seis años y en otro mensaje llamaste "vieja" a esta mujer? ¿De verdad?







Este... ¿En serio?



Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Y que sabes tu lo que he hecho yo en mi vida, niñato subnormal warrior de los foros de internetes??



Quien se pica, ajos come.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Setenta y seis años y en otro mensaje llamaste "vieja" a esta mujer? ¿De verdad?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 920636
> 
> ...



No has respondido tontomierdas.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (26 Ene 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Podemos reirnos todo lo que queramos pero si llegan los rusos, esta gente luchará.
> Tengo mis dudas de que aquí hagamos lo mismo.



Contra rusos yo no lucharía, me uniría, contra moros, tampoco lo tengo claro, a las mujeres de aquí les hace falta unos años de morocracia, para valorar lo que tienen desde hace décadas. En el fondo estas dando la razón a los pro-rusos, pues esta gente hasta 4 dias eran de la URSS, destacas que son gente con valor y con valores, lo que nuestra civilización europea ya no tiene.


----------



## arsenchik (26 Ene 2022)

LOS UKROS COMO SIEMPRE HACIENDO EL RIDICULO


----------



## Kolobok (26 Ene 2022)

Me pido a la hija


----------



## Kolobok (26 Ene 2022)

Calvo, gordo e veijo que se pone sibarita al hablar de mujeres juasjuasjuas anda y vete con la Charo


----------



## cerilloprieto (26 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Esa señora está sosteniendo un aparato que tú no sabes ni por dónde agarrar.
> 
> Mucho quejarse del mariconeo y la moronegrada, pero qué poco tiempo te falta a ti y a @Sr. del Cojon para criticar a esta mujer que ya hizo más de lo que haríais en vuestra vida.
> 
> ...



Pues nada hombre, coja un metralleto usted, su señora y sus hijos, y vayan todos a morir por Sion, que el ir a votar, chutarse la ponzoña y pagar impuestos es demasiado poco. Puto sionista se atreve a decirme mequetrefe....


----------



## Teofrasto (26 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Una mujer con hijos que trabaja en _marketing_. Una ciudadana corriente que se preocupa por su país en lugar de teñirse el pelo de colores y abrazar moronegros. Así se defiende un digno país contra la gentuza invasora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Propaganda anglo. Basura anglo.
Recuerden que los españoles de bien hemos de mear siempre en dirección a la pérfida albion (Blas de Lezo)


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ene 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Pues nada hombre, coja un metralleto usted, su señora y sus hijos, y vayan todos a morir por Sion, que el ir a votar, chutarse la ponzoña y pagar impuestos es demasiado poco. Puto sionista se atreve a decirme mequetrefe....



A ti ni te mencioné. No te vi nunca en el foro.

¿Así que saltas aludido expresamente cuando señalo a los que desean joder a los demás?

Qué buena bala me salió. Tres foreros de un disparo. Ni Alec Baldwin.


----------



## Beto (26 Ene 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Podemos reirnos todo lo que queramos pero si llegan los rusos, esta gente luchará.
> Tengo mis dudas de que aquí hagamos lo mismo.



Dudas? Tenemos media África aquí y aún dudas?


----------



## Villalón (26 Ene 2022)

Buen circo el que han montado los innombrables con sus marionetas de de Putin y la OTAN en Ucrania para finiquitar la PLANdemia de mierda antes de que les acabase estallando en la cara.


----------



## kenny220 (26 Ene 2022)

Las guerras se sabe cómo empiezan, pero no como acaban. 

Afganistán con soldados profesionales, contra folla cabras etc, etc sabemos cómo acabo.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (26 Ene 2022)

Una cosa es ganar y otra ofrecer cierta resistencia, los ucranianos lo tienen jodido, pero recuerda a los talibanes les llevó 20 años ganar la guerra contra EEUU y ganaron con una victoria total.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (26 Ene 2022)

AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Tu si que eres un tontoelaba niño. En ucrania ganoblas elecciones un tipo proruso,que se quitaron de encima con ese estilazo que tienen los gusanos y sus amos los narizotas.



Se quitaron de encima a ese ruso asesino comunista amigo de Putin que ahora vive en Rusia.

Asesino y ladrón como todos los comunistas y si era proruso para que lo querían en Ucrania.
Es decir un asesino ladrón que además robaba para Rusia y asesinaba por orden de Rusia a sus súbditos ucranianos.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Ene 2022)

Y los platos sin fregar


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Y los platos sin fregar



Si, igualito que las mujeras emponderadas hezpañolas


----------



## Von Rudel (26 Ene 2022)

Volksturm... no fue muy eficaz, no veo que estos lo vayan a ser.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Una mujer con hijos que trabaja en _marketing_. Una ciudadana corriente que se preocupa por su país en lugar de teñirse el pelo de colores y abrazar moronegros. Así se defiende un digno país contra la gentuza invasora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



otro montaje del Daily Mail patrocinado por la OTAN

ese rifle ese vale el sueldo de un ucraniano de 6 meses o mas

a la charo muerta de hambre esa habra recivido 50 dolares por posar con el rifle y ya se los habra gastado en comida o leña para calentarse

el plan viene siendo que le den por culo a toda Ucrania desde 2014 , de hecho Putin se encontro con el problema de Donbass sin comerlo ni beberlo y de hecho abandono miserablemente al pueblo de Donbass

Ucrania esta acabada, este ultimo año 2021 ha perdido mas de 1 millon de habitantes, el pozo demografico es irreversible mas ahora que Rusia admite la doble nacionalidad y millones de ucranianos ya se han ido a Rusia

el conflicto no es de Rusia con Ucrania ni nunca lo ha sido, lo de Ucrania es un problema interno agravado por la intervencion occidental

Rusia le ha planteado el ultimatum a USA, porque ,a unica anomalia que hay son las 300 bases y mas de 100,000 soldados de USA en Europa que se deberian haber ido en los años 90


----------



## Marvelita (26 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Una mujer con hijos que trabaja en _marketing_. Una ciudadana corriente que se preocupa por su país en lugar de teñirse el pelo de colores y abrazar moronegros. Así se defiende un digno país contra la gentuza invasora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente el ejercito español comparado con otros paises es una mierda, mucho avioncito pero en tierra... mas valdria volver a la mili para ellos ellas y elles.

España esta muy lejos de un potencial conflicto con cualquier vecino, eso es cierto, pero nunca estaria de mas que la poblacion aprendiera a defenderse


----------



## Gorkako (26 Ene 2022)

Lo que tenemos es envidia de las charos ukranianas


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ene 2022)

Resumen de dieciséis páginas de rompechochos virtuales y tragapastillas:



Gorkako dijo:


> Lo que tenemos es envidia de las charos ukranianas


----------



## circodelia2 (26 Ene 2022)

52 castañas mal llevadas, está un poco derroida. 
....


----------



## rober713 (26 Ene 2022)

entre que el ejercito ucraniano tiene que estar plagado de quintacolumnistas y que los jovenes ucranianos en edad militar han salido por patas del pais y se reparten por el resto de Europa, Ucrania ante una guerra de verdad aguantaria uno o ningun dia


----------



## BogadeAriete (26 Ene 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> 52 castañas mal llevadas, está un poco derroida.
> ....



Ukrania es un pais de mierda frio de cojones y lleno de radiación, demasiado que no es verde fosforito o una puta zombie...


----------



## Al-paquia (26 Ene 2022)

Call of Charo : Battle of Kiev


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

Que va! 
Antes de una millonésima parte de un segundo los rusos ya están en Neptuno.


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Propaganda anglo. Basura anglo.
> Recuerden que los españoles de bien hemos de mear siempre en dirección a la pérfida albion (Blas de Lezo)



Pero el caudillo os tuvo bajo su bota 40 años, y tardasteis 45 años en profanar su tumba del miedo que le teníais.
Putos rojos de mierda cobardes asesinos ladrones y profanadores de tumbas!


----------



## Nagare1999 (26 Ene 2022)

Don't believe the hype!


----------



## Teofrasto (26 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Pero el caudillo os tuvo bajo su bota 40 años, y tardasteis 45 años en profanar su tumba del miedo que le teníais.
> Putos rojos de mierda cobardes asesinos ladrones y profanadores de tumbas!



Me está llamando rojo a mi? Usted anda muy perdido


----------



## Switch_46 (26 Ene 2022)

Más cojones que las charos de hoy en día.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ene 2022)

Switch_46 dijo:


> Más cojones que las charos de hoy en día.



¿'Charos de hoy en día' no era una serie de TVE?


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> entre que el ejercito ucraniano tiene que estar plagado de quintacolumnistas y que los jovenes ucranianos en edad militar han salido por patas del pais y se reparten por el resto de Europa, Ucrania ante una guerra de verdad aguantaria uno o ningun dia



Tu no has estado en las ciudades de Ucrania.
Están llenas de gente joven, niños y tías buenorras.
Al contrario que España y la UE, llenas de moronegros.
Incluso en Moscú hay mogollón de musulmanes de centroasia.


----------



## Silverado72 (26 Ene 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Ya está la foto, ahora deja eso antes de que te hagas daño o la lies señora.
> Gracias por su colaboración.



Simón de Montfort no aprueba tu comentario, ni los gabachos en Zaragoza.


----------



## Bye Felicia (26 Ene 2022)

Compórtese Señora!


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Me está llamando rojo a mi? Usted anda muy perdido



Que tiene que ver los ánglos en esto? nada.
Eso es real, he pasado mucho tiempo en Kiev.
En agosto se cumplió 30 años de la independencia.
Hubo un desfile militar. Yo estaba allí.
Fliparias con el ejército que tienen, y con las ganas que tienen los civiles de masacrar rusos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Ene 2022)

Espero que si la agarran los rusos no tengan piedad, que la peten por todos los orificios a esa zorra.


----------



## Calimero (26 Ene 2022)

Yo he estado con una Ucraniana de infarto pero también os digo que tenía más pelotas y carácter que el 99% de los tios que he conocido. Joder que si los tenía, como estuviera cabreada ya te podías tirar por la ventana. Y no porque utilizara malas maneras ni gritos ni nada de eso. No señor, con una mirada ya te hacías popó encima.

Pero toda una mujer de pies a cabeza, sí señor. De hecho cuando se alteraba hasta me ponía y todo.... qué mujer, rompieron el molde con ella!


----------



## circodelia2 (26 Ene 2022)

Tu no has estado con una ucraniana, has estado con una de craneo en forma de U. 
.....


----------



## lefebre (26 Ene 2022)

Ese es el tema, al igual que actualmente media España es promarroquí. Pero es que Ucrania es Ucrania, no Rusia.


----------



## teperico (26 Ene 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> A ver si le Dan un buen headshot



no humano tu ere


----------



## Pato Sentado (26 Ene 2022)

2100eypos el riflecito... Más la mira. O hay mucha pasta o suena a fake...








Rifled hunting rifle "Z-15" caliber 223Rem K_ 002280


The Zbroyar company has been the leader in Ukraine in the production of firearms (rifled) weapons for ten years. The manufacturer's assortment is represented by the following types of weapons: semi-automatic rifles and rifles with a sliding bo...




krechet.lg.ua




En esa misma página un AK 890€
Hay por otro post una foto de unos "trabajadores esenciales entrenando" que lo que sale es un sucedáneo de SCAR pero del 22


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (26 Ene 2022)

Con 2 cojones la tia


----------



## mogamb0 (26 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Hay unos cuantos payasos por burbuja como tú que solo saben decir estás payasadas como la tuya.
> Da igual el tema, la culpa es de sionistas y anglosajones y Putin, Venezuela, Cuba, la eta, los yihadistas y terroristas moros etc son vuestros amigos



No, los amigos de los terroristas islamicos sois vosotros los narigudos sionistas, los que los financiais y armas, los circuncidados goyines nazionalistos catalaukros de mierda, ESCORIA TERRORISTA ES LO QUE ERES.


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

mogamb0 dijo:


> No, los amigos de los terroristas islamicos sois vosotros los narigudos sionistas, los que los financiais y armas, los circuncidados goyines nazionalistos catalaukros de mierda, ESCORIA TERRORISTA ES LO QUE ERES.



Tranqui troll, no te pongas nervi.
Te voy a enviar a ignorados porque eres un troll pésimo..
Claro, tus amigos los terroristas moros no han hecho nada, la culpa la tienen los que les arman.
Y como eres un ignorante te diré que todos tus moronegros amigos están circuncidados.


----------



## weyler (26 Ene 2022)

pero bien que quiere que su pais entre en la decandente europa y que sus hijos sean enculados por la moronegrada


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Ene 2022)

Ya sabemos como salió...

Una cosa es una guerilla en una ocupación, donde si puede ser muy útil, otra cosa es un frente


----------



## Chino Negro (27 Ene 2022)

Ojalá Rusia conquiste Ucrania Y Europa entera


----------



## lostsoul242 (27 Ene 2022)

Tiempo le ha faltado de ir a apoyar a sus hijos en las multiples palizas que se han llevado en la cuenca del Don . Y eso que esos al menos algo de sangre polaco-eslava tenian . Imaginate ahi al OTANFATO en plan dianas ... que rision .


----------



## GuidoVonList (27 Ene 2022)

Comprarse un arma = “Estar preparada para la guerra”

Putos juntaletras de mierda.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (27 Ene 2022)

Ucrania lleva en su memoria genética las matanzas que los comunistas hicieron contra su indefensa población. Millones de hombres, mujeres, ancianos, ancianas, niños y niñas fueron condenados a una lenta muerte por hambre. No olvidan.

Te iba a poner fotos del niños muertos por ese comunista que luces en tu avatar, pero por respeto a las víctimas y al foro no lo haré.

¡Vergüenza!


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (27 Ene 2022)

¡Pobre idiota!, en caso de que sea algo real. Con 52 años ya debería tener algo mas que serrín en la cabeza.


----------



## terro6666 (27 Ene 2022)

Los rusos tampoco temblaban en Chechenia y 3000 chechenos mataron más de 50000 rusos en Grozni, poco sueldo, desmotivados, que crees que pasara cuando empieze el combate urbano y los tanques no sean un activo suficiente, y los helicópteros no se puedan acercar por qué los americanos han regalado miles de cohetes tierra aire?


----------



## BeninExpress (27 Ene 2022)

La yaya se ha gastado la pensión de 3 años en comprarse un rifle que ni sabe ni va a disparar nunca.

Darwinismo en estado puro. Bueno.. eso o es un burro montaje propagandístico.

En todo caso espero que en la armería del viejo fascistoide Oleksandr acepten devoluciones o mucho me temo que el marido de la yaya le va a dar más hostias que cuando se acaba el alcohol..


----------



## Polietileno (27 Ene 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Los rusos tampoco temblaban en Chechenia y 3000 chechenos mataron más de 50000 rusos en Grozni, poco sueldo, desmotivados, que crees que pasara cuando empieze el combate urbano y los tanques no sean un activo suficiente, y los helicópteros no se puedan hacercar por qué los americanos han regalado miles de cohetes tierra aire?



Ahora cada soldado ruso es un Rambo


----------



## Carlos París (27 Ene 2022)

Menudo publi reportaje.Tiene pinta de ser la primera vez que coge un fusil la charo esa.


----------

